# Scared and nervous about DD going to a special needs school! Any experiences??



## xxLeighxx

Hey guys, firstly I'm sorry if anyone takes any of what I say offensively, its definitely not meant to be. My daughter is 5 years old and will be going in to year 1. On wednesday she got her statement through and I found out she has got a place in a special needs school for september! My daughter has global developmental delay, no diagnosis yet, she speaks fairly well and is starting to now write letters and recognise most letters and some full words. She can count well. She has difficulty communicating, e.g. What she's done throughout the day, how she's feeling etc. Today I went to visit her new school and felt like turning around and running away. I have never been to a special needs school before and was shocked at how many children had profound disabilities, so different from Aaliyah. It terrified me and just thought my daughter is not like that. After looking around, I saw how they separated children with there abilities etc. The teachers were lovely and the school is only 2 years old so is great, and it helped put some peace in my mind. I am writing this to ask anyone who has been in my situation if they were as scared and nervous as I am for there children going to a SEN school. I have accepted she has difficulties but it is still very hard and I feel guilty for feeling like this. I would be so grateful for personal experiences. Thanks xxx


----------



## delmeg10

I'm so sorry, I don't have an experience to share with you. I have however tried desperately to get Luke (4 yrs) into a special needs school. He is Autistic and receives speech and occupational therapy in school and Autism behavior therapy at home. I would personally feel lucky that Aaliyah got accepted, because so many children that desperately need it, do not get accepted. 

I think the big question you have to ask yourself is, Will Aaliyah greatly benefit from going to school here? If the answer is yes, then meet as many parents, teachers, therapist, etc and try to get a feel for the program/class she will be attending. Take advantage of every resource they give you.

Has Aaliyah ever been to public school? Preschool? If so, how has she done with it? Who recommended this special needs school to you?

I think, if nothing else, you will most likely get a diagnosis through her attending school here. Good luck hunn! Hopefully some other mamas have some advice for you!


----------



## Dragonfly

She will love it though. My sister is 18 and went to a special school from around 5 years old. She has autism. My dads also on the parent govenoers board there so he takes a lot to do with the school. They are rather better run to be honest from what I seen than normal schools. The things they get are fantastic, they get music therepy and animal therept here. My sister is fully able bodied to yet her friend would be wheel chair bound so theres a range there. Never has she said she didnt want to go to school, . She still goes and she is 18 now, they finish at 19 here. you get her better looked after there and taught, her needs will be met. :)


----------



## xxLeighxx

Thanks you for the replies ladies. 
Delmeg10 - I am extremely grateful that she has the place as I know it is so difficult to get in, she is one of the only children to have been sorted this side of september too, I know I'm so lucky! She currently goes to mainstream school, she's been there for nursery and reception. She has helpers that go in to give her one to one help. I think I'm just abit nervous and scared because she really enjoys the school she's at now, after it took a good few months to settle in, and she has all her little friends there. She has no diagnosis and it doesn't look like she'll be getting one as its been 3.5 years now and we've seen every specialist and even had a biopsy taking to check chromosomes! She is behind in mainstream as its so fast paced but she does seem very advanced compared to a lot of children at the SEN school but not advanced enough to go to mainstream! She's kind of in the middle! I do think it will hope her so please don't get me wrong I'm very grateful, its just a very scary experience and I guess still feels hard to accept she's not 'normal' xx


----------



## xxLeighxx

Dragonfly - thanks for your experience! I'm glad it really helped your sister, I guess things have advanced so much from when she first went there! The school seems so hi-tech and is all brand new so its lovely and the amount of facilities they have is amazing! Her current school has 90 kids in her reception alone and this SEN school has 112 throughout the entire school so you can see how much extra she will get there! Its just a big step and hopefully one in the right direction! I think my fears are that they won't push her enough, Aaliyah tends to copy people a lot and flourishes when pushed, I just hope it improves her as I expect! Does that make sense? Xx


----------



## Dragonfly

you fear they wont push her enough? its more one to one on her level of learning in the school . If she was in a mainstream school she could get left behind and not get the attention she needs. From what I seen of the school my sis is at its so much better than mainstream. Lots of time for other therapies rather than head always in books memorizing. I think its normal when your child goes to school to be nervous,. William starts school next year and I am going to be nervous. He is in pre school in a month and that makes me nervous to. Totally understandable.


----------



## sam2eb

My son starts in a special nursery in september. He has autism.

We have been told he is sort of in the middle as to whether or not he should attend special needs or mainstream. But I totally look at him attending a special needs nursery as a good thing. His class will be much smaller so he will have lots of attention there and they are used to helping kids who struggle a bit more than the norm.

I'm sure she will do great at her new school x


----------



## xxLeighxx

Dragonfly said:


> you fear they wont push her enough? its more one to one on her level of learning in the school . If she was in a mainstream school she could get left behind and not get the attention she needs. From what I seen of the school my sis is at its so much better than mainstream. Lots of time for other therapies rather than head always in books memorizing. I think its normal when your child goes to school to be nervous,. William starts school next year and I am going to be nervous. He is in pre school in a month and that makes me nervous to. Totally understandable.

Its hard to explain in writing without getting misinterpreted, I mean that they won't push her to her abilities, her needs aren't that bad so I am actually quite shocked, but grateful, that she got a place, but it is obvious that she is behind than your average 5year old! What I mean about being pushed is that they'll will probably start from scratch and a lot slower with her so I just hope that the things she learnt this whole last year at mainstream doesn't get forgotten! I met the other 5 year olds that were there and most of them have a lot more SEN and couldn't really talk either, whereas Aaliyah can, so of course I'm abit apprehensive if they were to put her in her age range! She's more on the level of the year 4's there! I know they know what they are doing and I'm probably being silly but of course every one has fears! Its just going to be a wait and see how things develop with her! Sorry if I'm not making sense xx


----------



## Dragonfly

No I totally get you now. Because she is more..able (not sure what way either to word that but mean no offence) you worry she will be taught the same level as everyone. I hope they see and give her some one to one. I understand what you mean.


----------



## louise1302

hi hun. i work in a special needs school and honestly she will be fine there. the ratio of staff to children is so much higher she will get far more 1-1 time with staff. she will be in an ability group that suits her needs and they will push her educationally. she should also get onsite communications help with speech therapy/pexs(not sure if she uses) and even an ipad if she needs it. walking into a secialist school can be quite daunting escially if youre not used to seeing children with such complex needs. talk through your concerns with the school if theyre worth anything they will be happy to talk to you. the school im at is 11-19 and lots of our more independent students go on to mainstream college and jobs. hth x


----------



## xxLeighxx

Sorry sam2eb I've only just seen your message! I'm sure you're right, I'm sure she'll be fine! Just natural worries I think! Hope everything goes well with your little one!

Louise1302 - you've got it spot on, It felt very daunting, and is nerveracking! Its great to hear from someone who works at a SEN school! They did say they'll put her in a like for like class and she will be in a vocal class! There was one very sweet little girl that was reminded me of Aaliyah and she was at a mainstream originally too! Its just a massive step and although I know it will help her its just still scary xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

louise1302 said:


> hi hun. i work in a special needs school and honestly she will be fine there.

Ooooh, which one? You can use initials if you don't want to make it obvious ... 

Our 3yo son is currently going through the statementing process and will definitely be starting a SEN school in September 2013, maybe before if we can get a nursery class place. We live closer to RH but I'm fancying TB because it seems more appropriate for his needs.


----------

